

Where can you learn more about biz dev best practices? - hhorsley

Can't find good things on Quora.  Are there other sources?<p>Tristan Walker and Keith Rabois always pop up as stars.  Are there others?
======
ch00ey
Try checking out Mixergy's interview with Harley Finkelstein of Shopify. He
has some really good practices, you can find it here
(<http://mixergy.com/harley-finkelstein-shopify-interview/>)

------
vrikhter
Can you be more specific about what you're looking for? BD breaks down into a
lot of different responsibilities.

------
amorphid
Sell what people want. Know your stuff. Be nice.

